# Fish Inside a JellyFish.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/06/07/asia/fish-in-jellyfish-one-in-a-million-shot/index.html


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol thats crazy cool


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this too....you beat me to the post Red.... amazing isn't it!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------

